# Namensauflösung im lokalen Netzwerk



## Flo<H> (23. April 2008)

Hallo!
Folgende Situation:
Zwei Laptops (1xWindows XP, 1x Linux) sind per LAN-Kabel und festen IPs miteinander verbunden. Zudem sind beide über WLAN mit VPN mit dem Internet verbunden. 
Surfen im Internet und gegenseitiges Pingen funktioniert wunderbar mit beiden Rechnern. Das einzige Problem ist, dass der Linux-Rechner die Hostnamen im lokalen Netzwerk nicht auflösen kann. Vom Windows Rechner kann ich den Linux Rechner per Hostname anpingen, andersrum geht es nicht. 
Gelöst habe ich das Ganze indem ich den Win-Rechner mit in die hosts-Datei eingetragen habe, aber mich würde interessieren ob es nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit mit lokalem DNS-Server oder so gibt (der Windows Rechner kann es ja auch irgendwie). 
mfg flo


----------



## olqs (23. April 2008)

Wie sehen die DNS Einstellunge am Windows Rechner aus und wie die auf den Linux Clients?

Was liefert "nslookup <name des linux pcs>" auf dem Windows Rechner zurück?

Nutzt vielleicht der Windows PC DHCP und die Linux Clients nicht?


----------



## Flo<H> (23. April 2008)

Also ich kann das Ganze frühestens erst wieder am Freitag testen. 
Beide Rechner werden mit festen IPs ohne DHCP konfiguriert. 
Beim Linux-Rechner ist nur der DNS-Server eingetragen, der von der VPN-Verbindung eingetragen wird. Der Windows Rechner dürfte sonst auch keinen eingetragen haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. April 2008)

Wenn der Linux-Rechner eine statische IP hat dann kannst Du dort Bind installieren und einen echten Nameserver aufsetzen.


----------

